# Best agility reward toy ever!



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

The rabbitskin-covered training dummy is our new all-time favourite agility reward toy EVER ... fastest weave performance to date with this toy thrown at the end.

Jeez, those gun dog people have great stuff! 

Vasco loved it so much the first day that he wanted to immediately bury it in the garden, which he never does with toys, only with super-high value food & bones.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I bet my pups would love that thing, too. Glad you have found such a great toy. I wonder how long you'll be able to keep its fur intact. LOL.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Not long :smile:. Already, the rabbit is developing some shredded corners, and we only use this toy for agility. But he loves it (and it actually was pretty cheap).


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Very nice! I am going to save that page for later. I would like to try Song in agility later on. Thank you._


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Google Crashtesttoys this guy makes some awesome dog toys, I personally love the bottle cruncher with fur covering. he will also make custom toys for you with your own colours.


----------

